
‘I don’t even know HOW’: Some Oregonians panic about new self-service gas law - MilnerRoute
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2018/01/03/i-dont-even-know-how-some-oregonians-panic-about-new-self-service-gas-law/?tid=pm_pop&utm_term=.59a05b36e011
======
drdeadringer
When visiting cousins or friends in the Portland area I always found myself
having to slink back into my car, closing my half-cocked door in the process,
so I could uncomfortably wait for my tank to be filled for me. I could never
remember that "in Oregon, I legally shall need help at the gas pump". I
sometimes wondered at what point of forgetfulness I'd get cited or fined. Once
I fancied that there was a union of gas pumpers ready for action at the
slightest provocation, held in check only by the State's tourism department.

I'd be interested in learning why//how such things came into place.

